# GSU 2nd annual Friday Night Lights Shootout



## poolgy (Sep 18, 2011)

The Southern Eagles Archery Team from GSU would like to invite everyone to the 2nd Annual Friday Night Lights shootout on Oct 14, 2011.  Last year was a huge success and many of you have been emailing and calling to see if we were holding it again this year.  The date was moved up from Nov to Oct hoping to avoid the cold temps this year.  
It will be a 900 round with standard USA/JOAD Archery classes as well as a Hunter class for those that want to shoot your hunting setup.  If you are shooting hunter then you must also use hunting arrows with screw in field points.  
Remember to get your registration in by Oct 1st in order to get your free event t-shirt!  
A lot of effort has already gone into this event so please help by showing your support for this team.


----------



## red1691 (Sep 18, 2011)

My Son's High School marching band is performing Friday and Saturday, But we will get some of the Savannah group up that way, hopefully!


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 19, 2011)

Not going to be able to make it down.  Have too many things to wrap up here.  I may be in town next week though, so I may stop by.


----------



## mwood1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

i might could pull myself out of the stand and come visit my little brother in Statesboro. sounds fun. what exactly does a 900 round consist of?


----------



## wilber85 (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow GSU has an archery team now??  Might have to start working on that masters degree!


----------



## poolgy (Sep 21, 2011)

A 900 round is just 90 arrows x 10 points each = 900
Thats all!  Yes it is a lot of fun.  It's even more fun under the lights at GSU!  Look at the information sheet and you will find how far you have to shoot.  Give me a call if you have any questions. 
Carl


----------



## poolgy (Sep 21, 2011)

wilber85 said:


> Wow GSU has an archery team now??  Might have to start working on that masters degree!



Come on back Wilber!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Sep 23, 2011)

Never shot this format. Should be fun. Gonna make the trip for it!!!


----------



## poolgy (Sep 29, 2011)

Remember!!!
Everyone needs to get their registration in so we can get the shirts ordered and final arrangements made.
Looks like its going to be another great shoot!


----------



## KMckie786 (Oct 4, 2011)

If I register now is the fee refundable if I cant make it? I am planning on coming, but due to a couple of unknowns around that time frame I may not be able to.


----------



## poolgy (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gsu*

You can always do a late registration as long as there is still room. We have had many call trying to get there registrations in. We are placing shirt orders now so if your registration isn't in then you may not get a shirt. If you would like you can give me a call. 
Carl
912-334-2148


----------



## red1691 (Oct 11, 2011)

Is the Shooting line full up for Friday night yet?


----------



## poolgy (Oct 11, 2011)

Give us a call....just a few spots left.


----------



## red1691 (Oct 14, 2011)

Can't make it, Marching Band going to Lakeside Evens to night and Grovetown in the morning. Someone take some photos and share with us. Good Luck to all and have fun too!


----------



## poolgy (Oct 19, 2011)

Scores and pics posted under new thread!


----------

